# Stockweiher Rhodes Infos



## siluro 1211 (28. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wer hat Infos zum Angeln am Stockweiher?

Gibts den Campingplatz in Rhodes noch?

Wie siehts mit Plätze am Wasser direkt am Wasser aus?

Sind am Wasser direkt nur Zelte möglich oder ist es auch mit einem Womo möglich eine Uferplatz zu bekommen?

Wo bekommt man Karten und was kosten die?

Kann man auch Boote mieten?

Wollen ein verlängertes WE im August dort machen!

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß Mike#h


----------



## F4M (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stockweiher Rhodes Infos*

Hi Mike,

ich bin so 2 mal im Jahr am Stockweier in der Nähe von Rhodes zum Fischen eingeladen.

Soviel ich weiß kann man mit dem Wohnmobil am Campingplatz direkt ans Wasser, Bootsplätze und Slipstellen gibts dort auch. Lizensen gibts z.B. direkt am Restaurant am Campingplatz, in Sarrebourg beim Händler, oder in Langatte in der einzigsten Kneipe. 2-Wochenkarten lagen mal so bei 26 € wenn man die Französische Generalkarte hat, diese gilt für den großen und kleinen Stockweiher. 2 Tageskarten sind teurer. 

Soviel ich weiß kann man dort keine Boote mieten, aber frag nochmal vorher am Campingplatz nach. Die sind sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit und kennen sich gut aus. Vielleicht gibts doch noch ne private Möglichkeit auf der anderen Seite in der Marina.

Am großen Stockweiher würde ich immer empfehlen vom Boot zu fischen, der hat immerhin 750 Ha und es gibt wenige gut erreichbare Plätze am Ufer. Jedoch ist Schleppfischen verboten, 2 Anker auf Grund sind beim Fischen Pflicht. Da wird penibel darauf geachtet. Eine Unterwasserstruktur gibts am großen See eigendlich nicht, der See ist bis auf wenige Stellen Topfeben. Ist jedoch ein hervoragendes Raubfischgewässer, nur die Zander findet man halt deswegen nicht immer. 

Sei aber vorsichtig im August. wenn es richtig heiß ist wird das Wasser zur Beschiffbarkeit des Kanals in den Kanal gepumpt, dafür ist der See eigendlich mal angelegt worden. Es gab schon heiße Sommermonate da war der halbe See leer 

Am kleinen Stockweiher ist es sehr gut direkt auf der alten Staumauer....schau da mal hinter die Mauer ins Auffangbecken |bigeyes, |bigeyes dann weiß Du was ich meine. An der ganze Straße entlang des Sees bis hin zur Staumauer sind viele gute Raubfisch Plätze zum Spinfischen am Uferbereich.

Ist ne schöne Gegend #6, wird Dir dort Spaß machen.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, nur zu.


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## siluro 1211 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stockweiher Rhodes Infos*

Hallo Jürgen,

erstmal danke für die bisherigen Tipps.
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, man braucht für den kleinen und den großen eine Extra-Lizenz?

Kann man den vom großen Weiher mit dem Boot in den kleinen fahren?

Gibts vom CP eine Homepage oderTelefonnummer?

Und sprechen die deutsch?

Gruß Mike


----------



## F4M (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stockweiher Rhodes Infos*

Hi Mike,

ja, die sprechen Deutsch. Das müßte der Campingplatz sein:

http://www.camperado.de/campingdetails/Camp_Municipal__8939

Auf dem Campingplatz war ich aber noch nie, Freunde von mir haben dort ein Haus am See mit Boot. Kenne den Campingplatz deshalb nur vom sehen, und hab mit denen mal wegen einem Bootsplatz telefoniert.

Die Lizenz gilt glaub ich für beide Seen, war zumindest früher so. Am Kleinen hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gefischt, war aber früher sehr gut auf Zander, Hecht und vorallem kapitale Barsche. 

Mit dem Boot kommt man aber nicht von einem zum anderen See, beide Seen sind getrennt durch das Aquädukt des Canal de la Marne, auf dem auch Boote, Segler, Hausboote und kleine Lastkähne fahren. Dort kann man anlegen und das Aquädukt anschauen, interessant was da so alles in 15m luftiger Höhe so auf dem Kanal rumfahrt. 

Motorboote sind nur am großen Stockweiher erlaubt, am Kleinen darf man aber mit E-Motor fahren, wobei wie gesagt der kleine Stockweier auch gut ohne Boot zum Fischen ist. Lohnst sich deshalb nicht das Boot umzusetzten. Zum kleinen See braucht man mit dem Auto ca. 20 Minuten von Rhodes.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## ESergej (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stockweiher Rhodes Infos*

Hallo
Also was die Boote betrifft da gibt es auch boote zum mieten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann kostet ein Ruderboot 6€ pro Tag ein Motorboot 15€ allerdings sind ziemlich ausgebucht so dass es nur schwer ein Boot zu bekommen.
Habs in der Kneipe wo die angelkarten verkauft werden auf Nachfrage "ob ich eigenes Schlauchboot benutzen darf" gesagt bekommen "ja ich darf" obwohl ich eigentlich bereits im Frühjahr von dem Kontroller gesagt bekomme das es eigentlich verboten ist denn die Boot muss gekenzeichnet sein. Wie es eigentlich genau ist mit dem eigenen boot weis ich auch nicht eigentlich werden von AAPPMA Sarrebourg die Bootskarten verkauft koste 15€ pro Jahr und da steht gar nicht über die kenzeichnung. Auf jJeden fahl bin ich dan beim Nächsten mal mit dem eigenen Schlauchboot rum geschwommen hatte allerdings eine Bootskarte für Bas-Rhin.


----------



## siluro 1211 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Stockweiher Rhodes Infos*

hallo Sergej,

wo kann man denn die Boote mieten (anfragen)?

Vieleicht hast du auch ne Telefonnummer?

Gruß Mike


----------



## ESergej (1. März 2010)

*AW: Stockweiher Rhodes Infos*

Da wo man die Angelkarten in der Kneipe in Langatte die Seite kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. 

http://www.aappma-sarrebourg.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=57&Itemid=45


----------

